# Adventures of Avery & Tristan



## holly (May 27, 2015)

I've been wanting to start a bunny blog for quite some time! I lead a pretty busy life, but I hope to update on occasion :thumbup 

I brought home Avery 2 1/2 weeks ago. He's already grown since then - I'd say at least a full pound!! Since we'd driven almost 4 hours to get him, I was afraid he'd be stressed on the long ride home. But he took it like a champ and slept or groomed himself most of the way. When we got him home he immediately used his litter box (he hadn't peed or pooped the whole way home which kind of worried me). He has been using his litter box almost perfectly since the day I brought him home (sidenote: if you are bringing home a baby bunny be sure to get one from a breeder who uses litter boxes. That way the baby will be used to them). I couldn't be happier with how much he LOVES his litter box. He especially loves when I've prepared him a new one and he's in a playful mood - he'll spin around inside it and even flop on his side over and over! I've been trying to capture it on video and will post when I do! 
Anyway, he's excellent with using his litter box, but now that I've brought home a second baby, who has very poor litter habbits, Avery does poop outside of it occasionally  Which I'm a bit disappointed with, but they're so young so I'm not going to expect too much and I'm sure the little guy will get the hang of it soon.

So yes, 1 1/2 weeks ago we brought home Tristan, a Holland Lop. We had eventually gone to the breeder to bring home a blue colored baby, but upon seeing him it was inexplainably NOT love at first sight  I'm sure you know the feeling... of just magically clicking with a sweet pet... well I never expected it not to happen, but it didn't  So luckily the breeder had another boy available, and after comparing their little personalities in a playpen we ended up taking Tristan home instead. He was a much more active, friendly baby and I'm very grateful for the breeder for allowing us to choose between the two, she really went above and beyond.
Tristan is a sweetheart but SO DIFFERENT from Avery. I know they're still babies so their personalities haven't really come out yet, but I can really tell the huge difference between the two breeds. Avery is much more "dog like" and incredibly curious - I know all rabbits are curious but Avery is obsessively curious, he has to check out absolutely everything and try to get absolutely everywhere and conquer everything (even on desktops!). We made the mistake of letting him under our bed just ONCE before we had set up the grids around it, and after they were put up you could just see him using his brain, dead set on getting inside there. He would also shake the grids with his teeth and try to pull them with all his might. Definitely a trouble maker..... Tristan is curious too but not as intense about it. Avery is also dare I say smarter, I can tell already he is the kind to get bored very easily and need lots of stimulation. I've already been working with him on standing up to get treats (a few oat flakes) and he's great at it - just needing to get a clicker before I attempt more training. 

Here are some antics they have pulled already....

- Avery will spill his food dish when he wants attention and to be let out 
- I've been keeping them in a puppy playpen. As I predicted, Avery has already learned to escape it (I awoke one morning to him laying in a "loaf" outside his cage, peacefully, as if nothing unusual had happened). There is now a thick sheet of fleece strapped down over their pen! :big wink:
- The strangest thing..... I've been feeding them alfalfa, which they are obsessed with. Since they are already on alfalfa pellets, I've been wanting them to get on a grass hay. I tried Timothy.... they wouldn't touch a bit of it. I arrived home many hours later to find the longest, most unappetizing pieces individually picked out and placed in a pile by the cage door (I have a pic of it on my phone - I'll try to reply to this thread on my phone and include the pic). I couldn't believe my eyes and firmly believe my bunnies were trying to tell me something! lol

Well that's it for now hah. I love my babies so far, they are very active, friendly guys and definitely keep me on my toes! Oh, and if you want to see a few videos of the boys look here: https://www.youtube.com/user/hollybee43


----------



## holly (May 27, 2015)

Here's the photo of the hay that the boys picked apart and stacked by the door haha (they picked out only these long stalky pieces!) :what


----------



## Lokin4AReason (May 28, 2015)

interesting character(s) =0)


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky (May 28, 2015)

adorable


----------



## JBun (May 28, 2015)

They are both adorable :inlove: I can't believe they did that with their unwanted hay. I've had many rabbits for many years and never encountered that particular quirk. Mine just pick through what they want and pee on the rest  You must have some very clever bunnies


----------



## Azerane (May 30, 2015)

holly said:


> Here's the photo of the hay that the boys picked apart and stacked by the door haha (they picked out only these long stalky pieces!) :what



"We don't want these bits, you can has them back."

 So cute.

So much love for E-lops, adorable bunnies.


----------



## Marite (Aug 6, 2015)

How sweet they are! :hearts
In Finland we have only a few E-lops.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Aug 6, 2015)

Awwe


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 7, 2015)

Adorable :bunny16:bunny16:bunny16


----------

